# ARV Manufacturer names needed



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

As part of the new stolen motorhome database i am creating i need as many motorhome manufacturers names to compile the list, i know plenty of European type manufacturers but need help compiling a list of all / most ARV manufacturers.

To this end could you please post below any that you know of


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi nuke here is a few

Airstream
Coachman
Damon
Fleetwood
Forest River
Four Winds
Georgie Boy Mfg.
Gulfstream
Monaco
Holiday Rambler
National RV
Newmar
R-Vision
Safari
Tiffin
Winnebago

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: In no particular order:-

ABC Bus Companies
Advance Bus Industries
Winnebago
Damon
Gulfstream
Newmar
Coachmen
Georgie Boy
Tiffin (Allegro Bay)
Fleetwood
Country Coach
Newell
Airstream
Alpine Coach/Western
Beaver Motorcoaches
Born Free Motorcoach
Fetherlite
Forest River
Foretravel Motorhomes
Four Winds International
Harney Coachworks
Holland Motorhomes
Home & Park Motorhomes
Liberty Coach
Marathon Coach
Monaco Coach
National RV
Pleasure-Way Industries
Provan Industries
Rexhall Industries
Safari Motor Coach
Travel Supreme
Triple E
Xplorer Motorhomes
Spartan Motors Chassis


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

I thought he meant Armed Response Vehicles

KenS


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jsw, you need to get out more m8 :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi olley. Just catching my breath ready for the next part of our trip. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Rockwood........

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Heres another one

Workhorse Custom Chassis

don't know about you keith, but I don't fancy usa at all, too hot. :wink: 



Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Just got back from Warwick Olley, we were basking in at least 1 degree centigrade heat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Couldn't put up with the constant perspiration in Floridian weather I'm afraid...

Been there, done that......lol

Say Hi to Canaveral for me JSW

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O If it's any consolation Keith. We have just set off from Amarillo into a Blizzard which took us off the road for a while. It snowed all the way into New Mexico and for another 20 miles West of the N.M. state line. 

:lol: We are now back into the Sunshine though. 8)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Canaveral?? do you mean the Kennedy space centre? must have changed the name when you where 100' down in that sub. keith :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Olley
I was there in '77 so I guess things may have changed a little :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97106 (Jan 1, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> To this end could you please post below any that you know of


Hello. Here's a link to a page on my website. It lists quite a few American RV manufacturer websites. It's a pretty comprehensive list, although I would not guarantee that I haven't missed a few manufacturers along the way.

RVHighway Manufacturer Link List

Garth


----------



## NATCOA (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a complete list of American & Canadian Truck Camper manufacturers on our web site (as well as some international) . Many of the companies listed there produce other Rv types as well. You are welocme to harvest info from it. It's at

Truck Camper Manufacturers


----------

